# GD Library in php 4.3 integriert?



## blubber (12. März 2003)

Bei php4.3.X ist doch die GD Library schon "integriert" oder? Das heisst, ich muss die nicht extra runterladen und einrichten, sehe ich das richtig? 
Wenn ja, könnte mir jemand erklären, wie man die "aktiviert" ?

bye


----------



## blubber (13. März 2003)

weis das denn niemand?


----------



## Neuk (13. März 2003)

Unter Windows musst du deine php.ini anpassen. Such dir extensions_dir und pass den Pfad zu deinem php-Verzeichnis an (die extensions liegen im verzeichnis extensions).
Ein bisserl weiter drunter kannst du die Extensions aktivieren, musst einfach die Raute entfernen.
So nun den Webserver neustarten und voila!

Leider bringt er bei mir irgendwelche Bibliotheksfehler... Würd mich interessieren ob des bei dir auch so ist.


----------



## blubber (13. März 2003)

öhm...nunja, also ich hab in meinem php ordner keinen extensions ordner. (ich hab den php4.3.1 installer benutzt, falls das was zu bedeuten hat)

In meinem php ordner sind folgende files drin:

- der ordner "sessiondata" für die sessions
- ein order "uploadtemp" wurde glaub blos bei installation benötigt
- die datei "IISconfig.exe"
- die datei "install.txt"
- die datei "License"
- die datei "php.exe"
- die datei "php4ts.dll"

das wars eigentlich....


----------



## Neuk (13. März 2003)

Ähm, ja, sorry, ich bin von dem zip-Package ausgegangen.
Du kannst ja mal ausprobieren den extension ordner aus dem zip-Package in dein PHP-Verzeichnis zu kopieren und dann die php.ini angleichen.
Ansonsten installiere php nochmals neu manuell (gute Dokumentation auf der php.net seite)aus dem zip-Package, da ist alles dabei (alle Extensions, Bibliotheken, usw)...


----------



## blubber (13. März 2003)

ok, ich probier das mal und sag bescheid wenns bei mir klappt mit der gd library. schonmal danke bist jetzt.


----------



## blubber (13. März 2003)

also es funktioniert. Und zwar hab ich die Zeile in der php.ini so geschrieben:

extension=./extensions/php_gd2.dll

die ganzen dll's sind wie gesagt in dem /php/extensions/ ordner. 

so stehts ja ursprünglich drin:
extension=php_gd2.dll

aber dann sucht er die dll ja im /php/ ordner. Also, funzt 
bye


----------



## Neuk (13. März 2003)

Bei dir bringt er keinen Komponetenfehler oder irgendeine andere Fehlermeldung beim Start des Servers? Obwohl die Fehlermeldung kommt, funktioniert die gd dennoch.... seltsam.

Dann funzt bei mir noch irgendwas anderes nicht.


----------



## blubber (13. März 2003)

ne, ich bekomm keine fehlermeldung. und wenn ich phpinfo(); ausführe, hab ich nun folgende zeilen drin

GD
GD Support  enabled  
GD Version  bundled (2.0 compatible)  
FreeType Support  enabled  
FreeType Linkage  with freetype  
JPG Support  enabled  
PNG Support  enabled  
WBMP Support  enabled  

also funkt eigentlich ohne probs.


----------



## swissprogammer (20. Mai 2003)

*Wie geht denn das mit der zlib Biblio ist die dort auch vorhanden?*

-


----------



## Neuk (20. Mai 2003)

Also bei mir ist die zlib nicht zufinden, zumindest nicht unter dem Namen.

Aber unter http://www.gzip.org/zlib/ wirst du die Quellen finden und in PHP einbauen können...

Laut der Dokumentation von PHP (http://www.php.net/manual/de/ref.zlib.php) gibt es ja Befehle und Methode, die damit umgehen können.


----------



## Sir Robin (9. Juni 2003)

http://www.php.net/release_4_3_0.php

da steht:

"GD library is now bundled with the distribution and it is recommended to always use the bundled version"

somit entfällt der Download und php.ini Schritt also..


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Robin _
> *http://www.php.net/release_4_3_0.php
> 
> da steht:
> ...



Wo krieg ich nen Apache Server her, der gleich mit PHP 4.3.0 oder größer kommt? Weil ich krieg meine 4.2.2 nicht upgedated und brauch die GD Library sehr sehr dringend.


----------

